# P. kovachii flask attempt



## kiwi (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi all,
I am soon to receive some flasks of P. kovachii and these are the first Phrags I have attempted. Could I please have some feedback about your methods for growing from flask and beyond?
Many thanks


----------



## troy (Jun 26, 2016)

There is older threads about phrag kovachii, alot of them, very informative, if you post pictures, you would have peoples interest


----------



## kiwi (Jun 26, 2016)

Will do but don't get flasks for another 8 weeks


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2016)

Very difficult (for me) . Good luck.


----------



## abax (Jun 27, 2016)

Sending all the good growing vibes I can muster>>>>>>


----------



## theorchidzone (Jun 28, 2016)

Where are you acquiring the flasks?
I acquired some flasklings from Peruflora but they were very small and they tend to proliferate in most media that we have tried.
Our experience is that they are tricky in flask and that small seedlings grow slowly. I believe it must be a common experience as I don't see a flood of small seedlings on the market. 
That said, I have made repeated attempts to flask up pods from our best kovachii, and we are having some success.
We are all still learning. It is important that everyone works hard to propagate this species.

On deflasking I prefer to do the following
--open to flask for a few days to allow the seedlings to acclimatize to the drier air while their roots are still in the agar
--don't overpot. Baby seedlings like being close together. Their roots should be able to pull water from the media fast enough that the media doesn't sit in a soggy state
--if you are worried about humidity, I would put the pot in a large Zip Lock bag for a couple days. Progressively open the bag over days. You should also take the bag off every day to get rid of excess moisture. You want to maintain some humidity, but not allow conditions to be soggy


----------



## eteson (Jun 28, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> Where are you acquiring the flasks?
> I acquired some flasklings from Peruflora but they were very small and they tend to proliferate in most media that we have tried.
> Our experience is that they are tricky in flask and that small seedlings grow slowly. I believe it must be a common experience as I don't see a flood of small seedlings on the market.
> That said, I have made repeated attempts to flask up pods from our best kovachii, and we are having some success.
> ...



John you are very true... I have been working with kovachii flasks for a while and yes they trend to proliferate like crazy... recently I got much better results using very low light conditions and putting dolomite chips in the base of the flask. MES also helps to keep pH high enough. Some people changes the seedlings to fresh medium every 60 days but i like to keep them up to 150 days in the same medium with good results.
Now my kovachii flasks are growing much better, with a good radicular system, I will post pictures later.


----------



## eteson (Jun 28, 2016)

About deflasking I do not have too much experience with kovachii, we are just starting the deflasking but I think that as in the other species it is very important to avoid overfeeding and the hot nights. If you can avoid the summer season would be much better.


----------



## kiwi (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the tips everyone. With regards to removing from flask what is the best media to use in compot? Also is anyone out there use the ebb and flow method?


----------



## JAB (Jun 29, 2016)

John's first tip is golden! Something I had not thought about in terms of acclimating the little ladies still in the puck of agar. 

Thanks John!


----------



## kiwi (Aug 5, 2016)

My kovachii flasks are arriving in the next couple of days can't wait. What are some of the media used out there for deflasked seedlings? I am getting these from Sam.


----------



## Stone (Aug 5, 2016)

kiwi said:


> My kovachii flasks are arriving in the next couple of days can't wait. What are some of the media used out there for deflasked seedlings? I am getting these from Sam.



Perlite with a bit of vermiculite and some dolomite. (About 80 - 20) Both sterile and easy to control.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 6, 2016)

So nothing organic then?


----------



## troy (Aug 6, 2016)

Good luck with yur flasks!!


----------



## Stone (Aug 9, 2016)

kiwi said:


> So nothing organic then?



Well you don't really need it as long as you get the balance right.
Vermiculite takes the place on organic (peat say) as it has a reasonable CHC
and because it's only temporary for the seedlings you will probably repot before it dissolves to much.
Put it this way, I just received a couple of seedlings in this mix and I was very happy with the health of the roots.


----------

